# Wild Boar



## arsmokinjoe (Sep 29, 2011)

We're cooking a whole hog Halloween. I have access to a wild boar or a tame hog. I am cooking
It on my side firebox, I have posted pics of it previously... If that matters.
Which hog is better?

Also will a wild hog scrape as easy?


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had Wild Boar before, and it's definitely a different tasting meat than farm raised pork.

Wild Hog seems to be leaner

I vote "Wild Boar"!

You could call it "Hogzilla"!!

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2011)

I have heard wild hog has a richer, more complex flavor... maybe from the varied food supply.. I would check on final internal temperature to cook to and possibly freeze for 1 month below 0 degrees to kill any parasites.. I do not know if any of that safety is necessary but worth checking into... All that being said... I vote wild hog.. gotta be better than pen raised.. Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> I have heard wild hog has a richer, more complex flavor... maybe from the varied food supply.. I would check on final internal temperature to cook to and possibly freeze for 1 month below 0 degrees to kill any parasites.. I do not know if any of that safety is necessary but worth checking into... All that being said... I vote wild hog.. gotta be better than pen raised.. Dave


What Dave said.

On all points.

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

Never tried wild boar but I would try it if I had the chance.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

If nothing else, it's the novelty of the "Wild Boar"

TJ


----------



## chef willie (Sep 29, 2011)

agree with the above, especially with the parasite issues. I read an article a while back how wild boar is all the rage in many restaurants in Hawaii and other places. No mention was made about prepping the meat for consumption. However, be very careful.

Did a quick search for wild boar parasites and many sites popped up. Here's 2. http://www.huntinghog.com/wild-hog-disease-and-parasites/  http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/364/1530/2697.full


----------



## michael ark (Sep 29, 2011)

X3
 


DaveOmak said:


> I have heard wild hog has a richer, more complex flavor... maybe from the varied food supply.. I would check on final internal temperature to cook to and possibly freeze for 1 month below 0 degrees to kill any parasites.. I do not know if any of that safety is necessary but worth checking into... All that being said... I vote wild hog.. gotta be better than pen raised.. Dave


----------



## roller (Sep 29, 2011)

My Vote goes to Wils Boar. I have it quite often and to me you just can`t beat it..Never had any problems just cook it DONE !


----------



## arsmokinjoe (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok Wild Boar it is.

We cook a whole TAME pig at least once a year, I scald and scrape them and in the past cooked them in a concrete block pit. The skin and fat seem to make a barrier that keeps the meat moist and tender. 

Now I have my cooker and want to use it.
This boar is 150 lbs +, and the hair seems quite thick.
Should I attempt to scald and scrape the beast and cook him whole?
Or..
Skin, Butcher and smoke the meat as you would store bought shoulders etc..?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2011)

Scald and srape...... You will probably need the fat, that is layered under the hide, for moistness and flavor... Do it like you was still living in a cave...


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 30, 2011)

wild boar can be infected with many more than can a pen-raised hog through feeding habits, exposure, etc.  So much so it cured me from seeking out and acquiring West Texas wild hogs and boars that run rampant in our state; I've had plenty of offers of hunters bringing me back one in an ice chest to cut up for myself if I'd cut up their's.   You have to freeze the parts for 30 days or more plus cook no less than to 160° guaranteed to kill parasites.    But, plenty of 'em do it and yield great results too.
 


Chef Willie said:


> agree with the above, especially with the parasite issues. I read an article a while back how wild boar is all the rage in many restaurants in Hawaii and other places. No mention was made about prepping the meat for consumption. However, be very careful.
> 
> Did a quick search for wild boar parasites and many sites popped up. Here's 2. http://www.huntinghog.com/wild-hog-disease-and-parasites/  http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/364/1530/2697.full


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2011)

What Pops said !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2011)

I have had wild pig several times and have cooked and smoked a few times.

They don't have the fat that a farm raised pig and are genetically different.

I have had some tasty wild pig but haven't had much luck cooking or smoking it here.

If I was cooking for a family get together I would use a farm raised pig.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## ufboostedgator (Sep 30, 2011)

I have had wild and farm raised pigs my whole life. If you have the opportunity, cut the balls off for like a month before you cook it. It will take a lot of the gaminess out of the meat. As far as freezing them, I have never done that. Sometimes we do the cooking the next day after the kill. Either way, the wild pigs will have a slightly tougher meat but it's ok depending how you cook it. I prefer to go after the smaller wild pigs that we catch in traps near the p-nut fields. The babies are easier to manage and have really good taste. Here are a few recent ones that we grabbed for some dinner:


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh yeah...Those look great!!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2011)

Those little piggies look mighty tasty!

How 'bout a Sammy?







Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheffie daughter Casey spent 5 months training in Italy and the only pork the Restaurant served was Wild Boar...She complains now that Domestic Hog is Tasteless!...JJ


----------



## arsmokinjoe (Oct 2, 2011)

Here they are.


----------



## arsmokinjoe (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is one of the biguns.


----------



## dwoody (May 10, 2013)

i have pool party's all the time i have tried the farm pigs not the same to much fat for the smokers.

i take a hole hog skin it let it soke in pineapple and Brown sugar for 2 days don't forget to keep it packed in ice.

stuff the hog with apples, sweat potato's, onions, hole garlic, pineapples, more the better, more brown sugar, butter, and black pepper. rap in foil get the smoker going let it get down to around 250 and place the hog in,in the coil pit keep it going and hold the heat to 225-250 for about 5-6 hours this is for a 100 pound hog i like to use oak wood wen it is fresh cut gives it better taste i thank some like the dry wood better.


----------

